# Endlich ist er daaaaaa!!!!



## Deleted9832 (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
wußte garnicht, daß es so schwierig ist, an diesen 2004er 17,5" Rahmen zu kommen. Würde mich mal interessieren , ob eine 80 mm oder 105 mm Gabel besser für das Fahrverhalten ist. Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, was das für eine Farbe ist, ist nicht schwarz, anthrazit ?????.  

MfG. Groszi


----------



## drul (25. September 2004)

Der ist wirklich wunderschön!

da gehören ausschließlich Kult-Teile dran! Ich würde sagen, ohne die Geometrie zu kennen, 80mm ist passender. Luftfederung. Die Marzocchi MArathon gibt es z.B. in bun metal grey Ausführungen, die könnten gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (25. September 2004)

Very nice!

Die Farbe nennt sich glaub ich smoke, also sowas rauchgrau, aber schon recht dunkel. Oder Du hast den charcoal, Holzkohle, sieht man nicht so gut auf dem Bild.

greetz from a blizz-rider


----------



## xcrider (25. September 2004)

Sieht geil aus.   Mal was anderes.


----------



## summit (26. September 2004)

@Groszmeister
Ist reine Geschmacksache und kommt darauf an was Du mit dem Rad machen willst. Im 2003er Blizzard 18,5" (sorry für die rote HS33) steckt bei mir als CC-Trimm eine 80 mm SID XC bzw. Z2. Damit fährt er sich sehr agil, ohne zu übersteuern. 100 mm und mehr verträgt er aber locker ohne beim Lenken abzukippen, fürs Gelände sicher die bessere Wahl, zumal in den Hinterbau ein Fat Albert reinpasst. Auch das 2005er Komplettbike kommt jetzt mit 105 mm daher (MX Pro), ohne dass die Rahmengeometrie verändert wurde, Steuer- und Sitzwinkel fallen dadurch halt 0,5° flacher aus.

Wenn es Dir auf ein paar Gramm nicht ankommt (was beim Blizzard eh Unfug wäre) würde ich persönlich zu einer 2004er Marathon S mit 105 mm tendieren. Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist  vielleicht kannst Du leihweise mal eine 100 mm Gabel austesten.

Armin


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. September 2004)

@Armin Mann,

habe in meinem Thin Air eine Marzocchi Marathon S 2004, allerdings mit Umbaukit auf 85 mm abgesengt, für mehr ist der Rahmen-Geometrie nicht ausgelegt. Das Fahrverhalten und die Gabel ist einfach super. Für CC, Race und Tour sind 105 mm, bzw. 85 mm meineserachtens ausreichend. Denke mal, daß das Fahrverhalten bei 85 mm spritziger ist, oder?

MfG.Groszi


----------



## digi03 (26. September 2004)

Hi

Also für meinen Geschmack der schönste Rocky Mountain Hardtail-Rahmen!!

*Suche selber einen in 18,5" *

Nur weiter so.  

un dada.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Also für meinen Geschmack der schönste Rocky Mountain Hardtail-Rahmen!!
> 
> ...



stimmt. hät auch gern einen. allerdings größer... (achja, versucht gar nicht erst mir einen zu verkaufen, kann ehh nicht zahlen...)


----------



## crossie (29. September 2004)

schönes ding, ne fox talas auf 80mm könnt ich mir gut drin vorstellen. oder ne float....

cheers
crossie


----------



## dertutnix (29. September 2004)

rm blizzard - für mich immer noch ein wunderwerk!

fahr meinen 2004 mit einer duke race/80mm. fein auch wenn ich mir tw. am gardasee etwa ein bischen mehr federweg wünschte, aber beim schieben ist das dann auch wieder egal ...

kann ich nur empfehlen. 
florian


----------



## Mr. Hide (29. September 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> *Suche selber einen in 18,5" *



Hallo,

bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens in Mainz hängt noch ein 2004er Billzard in 18,5 Zoll. www.cycleplanet.de Tel. 06131-230770 und nach Torsten fragen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (1. Oktober 2004)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens in Mainz hängt noch ein 2004er Billzard in 18,5 Zoll. www.cycleplanet.de Tel. 06131-230770 und nach Torsten fragen.
> 
> ...



Da sollte ich mich vieleicht mal drumm kümmern!!!
Wenn der Preis stimmt, warum nicht ;-) ;-)

Un dada!


----------



## Martin M (1. Oktober 2004)

Fahre einen 19,5er Blizzard von 2003.
Mit O24U, erst 100mm, dann auf 80mm runtergetravelt, hat jetzt eine einbauhöhe von 456mm.
Faährt sich prima, auch mit einer Quake Air, die ja noch kürzer (ca. 442mm) ist als eine 80mm-O24U.

Foto muss ich noch raussuchen.

Und, soll ich euch verraten wie sich das gute Stück fährt?


----------



## Musicman (3. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wußte garnicht, daß es so schwierig ist, an diesen 2004er 17,5" Rahmen zu kommen. Würde mich mal interessieren , ob eine 80 mm oder 105 mm Gabel besser für das Fahrverhalten ist. Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, was das für eine Farbe ist, ist nicht schwarz, anthrazit ?????.
> 
> MfG. Groszi



wo hast du den her?


----------



## Deleted9832 (3. Oktober 2004)

War der letzte 17,5" er von hibike Bär aus dem Internet.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Musicman (3. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> War der letzte 17,5" er von hibike Bär aus dem Internet.
> MfG. Groszi



Thx   
HAst du die genauen Farbbezeichnung? Ist ja eher schwarz als "braun" smoke.


----------



## Deleted9832 (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
die genaue Farbbezeichnung konnte mir keiner bislang geben. Auf alle Fälle ist es kein schwarz, sondern ein dunkles anthrazit mit einem ja, wie soll ich es definieren, braun Anteil. Ich finde, daß er sehr interessant aussieht.
Man muß diesen Rahmen einfach mal live gesehen haben. Jeder der ihn bislang sah, wollte ihn haben. Ich finde von diesem Rahmen geht eine gewisse Faszination aus.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (4. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die genaue Farbbezeichnung konnte mir keiner bislang geben. Auf alle Fälle ist es kein schwarz, sondern ein dunkles anthrazit mit einem ja, wie soll ich es definieren, braun Anteil. Ich finde, daß er sehr interessant aussieht.
> Man muß diesen Rahmen einfach mal live gesehen haben. Jeder der ihn bislang sah, wollte ihn haben. Ich finde von diesem Rahmen geht eine gewisse Faszination aus.
> MfG.Groszi



"Live" sehen heisst für mich Hunderte Kilometer fahren. Ein Foto was detalliert die FDarbe zeit würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde die Farbe als graphit bezeichnen. Hier mal eine Detailaufnahme.


----------



## Musicman (4. Oktober 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Farbe als graphit bezeichnen. Hier mal eine Detailaufnahme.



Das wollt ich auch gerade schreiben, sieht nach Graphit aus. Bei bestimmten Lichteinfall wie das Black magic perleffekt von meinem Wagen 

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Deleted9832 (4. Oktober 2004)

@Nihil Baxter,

kannst Du mir freundlicherweise mal ein kompl. Bild von der Seite mailen ?
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @Nihil Baxter,
> 
> kannst Du mir freundlicherweise mal ein kompl. Bild von der Seite mailen ?
> MfG. Groszi



Meinst du eine komplette Seitenaufnahme? Schau doch mal in meine Galerie, da habe ich das Blizzard ein paar mal abgelichtet...


----------



## Deleted9832 (5. Oktober 2004)

@ Nihil Baxter,
habe mir die Bilder angesehen. Was für ein Tretlager benötigt das Blizzard, wenn man eine 2002 XTR Kurbel montieren  möchte, BSA 73mm, 116mm länge?
MfG.Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mir Kurbel & Innenlager beim Stadler für 229  bestellt. Das Innenlager ist ein 73er in 112,5. Wohl recht ungewöhnlich, aber ich habe damit keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Deleted9832 (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Nihil,
die Achslänge kommt mir zu kurz vor, aber wenn Du damit keine Probleme hast, würds wohl in Ordnung sein. Werde mir das Teil gleich morgen besorgen, allerdings mit 116mm. Danke.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## digi03 (13. Oktober 2004)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens in Mainz hängt noch ein 2004er Billzard in 18,5 Zoll. www.cycleplanet.de Tel. 06131-230770 und nach Torsten fragen.
> 
> ...


Da hängt er nun nicht mehr, weill, nun hängt (und bald fährt) er bei mir!!! (grinns)


----------



## Deleted9832 (13. Oktober 2004)

@digi03,
Glückwunsch, kannst ihn ja vorstellen, wenn er fertig ist. Was hast Du denn dafür bezahlt?
MfG. Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (13. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @digi03,
> Glückwunsch, kannst ihn ja vorstellen, wenn er fertig ist. Was hast Du denn dafür bezahlt?
> MfG. Groszi


Das werde ich tun. Acht Scheinchen  waren anschließemd futsch.

Hab gestern mal so bei 18 oder 20 Händler in ganz Germany angebimmelt.
Nirgens mehr einen 2004er Blizzard zu bekommen. Ich glaube, daß war wirklich
der letzte den es noch zu kaufen gab. Nu ist wohl entgültig schluss. 
Mittlerweile werden schon Gerüchte in Umlauf gebracht, daß von den 2005er
Blizzards nur "4" nach "Deutschland" kommen sollen. Das kann ich allerdings
wirklich nicht glauben!!!


----------



## Deleted9832 (13. Oktober 2004)

Möchte mal wissen, wieviel jedes Jahr gefertigt werden. Auf alle Fälle sind die 2004er, mit V-Canti-Aufnahme und Scheibe, natürlich auch die vorherigen Jahre, sehr begehrt. Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Freue mich jetzt schon drauf, wenn ich meines repräsentieren kann und deines und auch andere in Augenschein nehmen kann.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
bin schon mächtig weit mit dem Aufbau gekommen.  
Gruss. Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. Oktober 2004)

Sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus. Wirst du Disc oder Felgenbremsen montieren?


----------



## Martin M (14. Oktober 2004)

Vorbau und Steuersatz sind schon mal genehmigt.


----------



## Deleted9832 (14. Oktober 2004)

Werden mal wieder V-Brakes sein und zwar die Avid Single Ti. Irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Scheibenbremsen auf Grund der vielen negativen Meldungen nicht anfreunden, obwohl an meinem nächsten RM garantiert welche verbaut werden. Habe heute einen Syntace Vector DH 12Grad, auf 640 mm gekürzt, als nächstes Teil verbaut. 
MfG. Groszi
Ps. @ Nihil,  hoffentlich gibt es keine Probleme mit deinem 112,5 Lager!!!!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre das 112,5er schon seit 3 Monaten und habe damit keine Probleme! V-Brakes passen wohl stilistisch viel besser an ein Blizzard, trotzdem werde ich meins am Wochenende auf Disc umrüsten. Ist vielleicht ein Stilbruch, aber die Vorteile der Disc überwiegen. Die Avid Ti sind aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Deleted9832 (14. Oktober 2004)

Stilbruch gibt es nicht, erlaubt ist alles was gefällt.
Gruss. Groszi
__________________
Immer schön frisch bleiben...........!


----------



## digi03 (14. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin schon mächtig weit mit dem Aufbau gekommen.
> Gruss. Groszi


So sieht das im Moment bei mir aus. Allerdings. müssen die Kurbeln bald wieder
runter. Dafür kommen dann Race Face LP drann in dem gleichen Antrazit, wie
der Hinterbau!!!

Un dada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (15. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Stilbruch gibt es nicht, erlaubt ist alles was gefällt.
> Gruss. Groszi
> __________________
> Immer schön frisch bleiben...........!



Sag das mal denen, die über mein Element gemault haben. Ich bin auch der meinun, daß nicht nur erlaubt ist was gefällt, sondern auch, was 
Beschaffungstechnisch und haltbarkeitsmäßig Sinn macht. Außerdem gehört
eigentlich Syncros an ein RM. Bevor RM Race Face Teile verbaut hat, haben
die Jungs Bikes mit Syncros - Teilen komplettiert. Das weiß anscheinend kaum
noch jemand. Außerdem ist Kult ja auch nicht alles. Funktionieren soll es ja nun
mal auch. Wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, dann gesteht man sich ein, daß
z.B Shimano Kettenblätter besser funktionieren als Race Face. Aber man kann
ja kombinieren.
 

Un Dada


----------



## Deleted9832 (15. Oktober 2004)

Sehe ich genauso. Das Baby nimmt langsam Gestalt an. Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel?
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Martin M (15. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt alles.
Aber gerade wenn man ein Rad wie ein Blizzard aufbaut, macht man sich idR Gedanken um die Komponenten.
Und eine RF Turbine sollte es bei meinem Rad schon sein, eine XT-Kurbel täte mir in den Augen weh, auch wenn es funktionelle vorteile bietet.
Mit meinem Blizzard (2003) bin ich sehr zufrieden, nie hat mir ein Rad mehr Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich das nicht hätte, würde ich ja nur noch mit dem SSpeeder fahren. 
Über die Komponenten habe ich mit natürlich viele Gedanken gemacht, und für meinen Geschmack passt alles.


----------



## Deleted9832 (15. Oktober 2004)

Wooowww, Suuuper. Als Antrieb habe ich mich für eine XTR 2002 entschieden. Müßte eigentlich durch das anthrazit, graphit am Hinterbau gut rüberkommen.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## dertutnix (15. Oktober 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem Blizzard (2003) bin ich sehr zufrieden, nie hat mir ein Rad mehr Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich das nicht hätte, würde ich ja nur noch mit dem SSpeeder fahren.



martin, kann dir nur z.t. zustimmen, kombinier doch einfach das blizzard mit eingang, find, das macht sich auch gut:


----------



## digi03 (15. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso. Das Baby nimmt langsam Gestalt an. Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel?
> MfG. Groszi


Di Gabel hat 80 mm (Umbau auf 100 möglich). Denke aber, daß 80 beim
Blizzard ausreichend sind.
Im übrigen muß ich Martin, was die XT Kurbel betrifft, zustimmen. Weniger,
weil es Shimano ist, sonder eher weil die silber ist. Das paßt irgend wie nicht.
Wie schon gesagt: bei mir fliegt die LX Kurbel auch wieder runter. Da kommt
eine schöne alte Race Face LP dran. Die bekommt die Farbe vom Hinterbau.
Meine XTR v-Brakes von 2001 passen eigentlich farblich auch ziemlich gut zum
Rahmen.
Aber wie war das doch Gleich? So einTeil ist eigentlich doch eine ewige Baustelle!!

Nur weiter so Jungs
Un dada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (16. Oktober 2004)

So, nun ist es fertig. (aber was heißt schon fertig!). Und mit der Race Face LP
Kurbel in Antrazit des Blizzard.

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

Un Dada.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Oktober 2004)

Mein Blizzard nach dem Umbau auf Disc. Als nächstes ist wohl die Gabel dran...


----------



## Deleted9832 (16. Oktober 2004)

Beide Maschinen sehen suuuuper aus. Je länger der Aufbau bei mir dauert, desto größter wird die Freude.
@ digi, würde den einen Flaschenhalter am Hosenrohr wegnehmen, sieht meineserachtens wesentlicht sportlicher aus.
@Nihil, würde den Sattelschnellspannerhebel in Fahrtrichtung positionieren, ist effektiver und sieht auch windschnittiger aus.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Oktober 2004)

Das mit dem Schnellspannerhebel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur dann zeigt die ganze Klemm-Mechanik nach hinten, ungeschützt vor Dreck des Hinterrades. Ist aber für mich in Ordnung. Die Auswahl an Sattelschnellspannern in 30,0 mm ist eh nicht groß, da habe ich mich für den Salsa mit dem langen Hebel [email protected]: Gab es die Kurbel mal in der Farbe zu kaufen, oder hast du sie so pulvern lassen? Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Deleted9832 (16. Oktober 2004)

Gibt wirklich nicht viel Auswahl an 30mm Spanner, habe mich jedoch für einen originalen Rocky entschieden.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## digi03 (16. Oktober 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Schnellspannerhebel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur dann zeigt die ganze Klemm-Mechanik nach hinten, ungeschützt vor Dreck des Hinterrades. Ist aber für mich in Ordnung. Die Auswahl an Sattelschnellspannern in 30,0 mm ist eh nicht groß, da habe ich mich für den Salsa mit dem langen Hebel [email protected]: Gab es die Kurbel mal in der Farbe zu kaufen, oder hast du sie so pulvern lassen? Sieht sehr gut aus!


So ähnlich hat es das mal gegeben, aber nicht so.
Also die Kurbeln habe ich mal ´95 in Silber eloxiert gekauft. die sind jetzt gestrahlt, (mit was, kann ich leider nicht verraten) dann in der Mitte gebürstet.
Anschließend einen Race Face Einzelbuchstaben- Schriftzug aufgebracht, grundiert
und lackiert. Danach den Aufkleber entfernt und dann klar lackiert. War also
ein wenig Aufwand. 
Wenn Jemand Teile in der Farbe des Blizzard Hinterbau lackieren möchte, ohne 
zum Lakierer zu rennen: Die Farbe Anthrazit met. 107 von Opel hat eigentlich 
fast genau den Farbton des Hinterbaus. 

Zu dem Sattelschnellspanner: Du hast Recht! Die Auswahl bei dem Durchmesser
ist wirklich sehr mau, aber warum überhaupt Schnellspanner? Wenn man nicht
aus Transportgründen die Sattelstütze oft entfernen muß, ist ein Schnellspanner
eigentlich gar nicht nötig. Ich kenne eigentlich keinen bei uns, der bei einem
XC-Bike wärend einer Tour den Sattel hoch oder runter stellt.
 Darum habe ich bei mir nur eine normale Sattelklemme dran.

Na ja und die zwei Flaschenhalter sin bei mir dran, weil ich auch zwei Flaschen
mitnehme! ;-)
Ich fahre nicht so oft mit dem Camelbak.

Un Dada.


----------



## Madze (17. Oktober 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt alles.
> Aber gerade wenn man ein Rad wie ein Blizzard aufbaut, macht man sich idR Gedanken um die Komponenten.
> Und eine RF Turbine sollte es bei meinem Rad schon sein, eine XT-Kurbel täte mir in den Augen weh, auch wenn es funktionelle vorteile bietet.
> Mit meinem Blizzard (2003) bin ich sehr zufrieden, nie hat mir ein Rad mehr Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich das nicht hätte, würde ich ja nur noch mit dem SSpeeder fahren.
> Über die Komponenten habe ich mit natürlich viele Gedanken gemacht, und für meinen Geschmack passt alles.




Der ist so geil, unglaublich ein  Blizzard vom Feinsten 
Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke das wird wie meins ein 19,5er sein...


----------



## Deleted9832 (17. Oktober 2004)

Habe mittlerweile, da ich bislang keine passende Syncrossattelstütze gefunden habe, eine NC 17 Empire Pro eingesetzt. Mir fiel auf, daß sie trotz guter Fettung ziemlich stramm sitzt. Ist das bei euch auch der Fall ?.Will das Hosenrohr aber erstmal nicht mit der Ahle behandeln lassen, da ich nicht weiss, ob eine andere Stütze leichter rein geht, wegen Toleranzen.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mittlerweile, da ich bislang keine passende Syncrossattelstütze gefunden habe, eine NC 17 Empire Pro eingesetzt. Mir fiel auf, daß sie trotz guter Fettung ziemlich stramm sitzt. Ist das bei euch auch der Fall ?.Will das Hosenrohr aber erstmal nicht mit der Ahle behandeln lassen, da ich nicht weiss, ob eine andere Stütze leichter rein geht, wegen Toleranzen.
> MfG.Groszi



Also das ist bei meiner Race Face das Gleiche. Bei mir wurde der Rahmen noch beim
Händler vor meinen Augen ausgerieben und gefettet.
Das Ganze hat aber den Vorteil, daß da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nix knarzt!
Im übrigen spricht der enge Sitz der Sattelstütze wieder dafür, daß Teil nicht
ständig rauf und runter zu schieben und keinen Schnellspanner zu verbauen, 
sondern nur eine Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe bei mir eine Roox S 4.2 in Verwendung, und habe damit keine Probleme. Die Stütze lässt sich leicht im Rahmen bewegen. Ich denke, das Problem sind meistens die Stützen. Je nach Hersteller sind die Toleranzen so groß, das es zu solchen Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## Deleted9832 (17. Oktober 2004)

Gut, aber wehe die Stütze bricht mal direkt am Hosenrohr, dann möchte ich mal wissen, wie man die restliche Stütze rausbekommt.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich sehe gerade, das du noch ein RM Thin Air besitzt. Probier doch einfach mal, ob die dort verbaute Sattelstütze auch so schwer ins Blizzard geht (Haben ja beide 26,8 mm). Wenn die Stütze leicht reingeht, dann weißt du jedenfalls schon mal, das es wohl an der Stütze liegen muss.


----------



## digi03 (17. Oktober 2004)

Habe gerade mal die Easton CT 2 Carbonstütze aus meinem Element in dem
Sattelrohr vom Blizzard ausprobiert. Die Eastonstütze geht auch wesentlich
leichter als die Race Facce Stütze. Ich würde also den Rahmen nicht unbedingt
noch mal ausreiben lassen.


----------



## Deleted9832 (17. Oktober 2004)

Die Syncros sitzt ebenfalls stramm, kein Unterschied zur NC 17. Beim Thin Air lassen sich beide so wie es sein muß abesenken und anheben. Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, daß die Stützen beim Stahlrahmen fester sitzen.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## mlbernd (21. Oktober 2004)

jetzt erst gesehen, glückwunsch sieht super aus..............

habe eine syncros in meinem blizzard 01 die selbe stutze hatte ich vorher in meinem equipe 96 bei beiden passt die stütze perfekt und lässt sich ohne kraftaufand versenken. ( Rahmen beide 17.5")
habe jetzt im equipe eine titec diese passt wesentlich straffer ins equipe und ins blizzard fast gar nicht, ich denke die toleranzen liegen eher bei den unterschiedlichen qualitätsstufen der stützen und weniger beim rahmen.

mfg mlbernd


----------



## Martin M (23. Oktober 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist so geil, unglaublich ein  Blizzard vom Feinsten
> Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe?


Wie Baxter schon schrieb, ist es ein 19,5er.

Und JA, das ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich je gefahren bin.
Letzte Woche ein paar herrliche Touren im nordlippischen Bergland, und das Rad läuft einfach nur GEIL.
Nun zurück im Rheinland, und ich werde es weiterhin  

Photo ist leider etwas dunkel, werde mal versuchen ein besseres zu machen.


----------



## digi03 (23. Oktober 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Baxter schon schrieb, ist es ein 19,5er.
> 
> Und JA, das ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich je gefahren bin.
> Letzte Woche ein paar herrliche Touren im nordlippischen Bergland, und das Rad läuft einfach nur GEIL.
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen!!!
Habe selten was mit dem Fahrverhalten gefahren!
Bin allerdings der Meinung, dasß eine 80ger Federgabel optimal ist,
auch wenn der 04er Blizzard für 100mm geeignet ist.
Superteil!

Un Dada!


----------



## Martin M (24. Oktober 2004)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bin allerdings der Meinung, dasß eine 80ger Federgabel optimal ist,
> auch wenn der 04er Blizzard für 100mm geeignet ist.
> Superteil!
> ...


Kann ich mich nur anschließen, wobei nicht nur der Federweg, sondern auch die Einbaulänge der Gabel ausschlaggebend ist.
Die O24U hat mit 100mm 476mm Einbaulänge, und mit 80mm Federweg eine Einbaulänge von 456mm.
Hab sie kurz mit 100mm gefahren, nun schon seit längerem mit 80mm. Ist vollkommen ausreichend, und harmoniert perfekt mit dem Rahmen.
Bin auch schon kurz mit der Quake Air gefahren, klappt auch ohne irgendwelche Einbußen im Fahrverhalten. Die Air ist nochmal einige mm kürzer. 
Allerdings ist die Charakteristik der Air doch recht straff, die O24U ist einfach komfortabler.

Meins ist allerdings ein 2003er Blizzard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted9832 (25. Oktober 2004)

@digi03,
habe mir heute die bestellte Farbe von Opel geholt, paßt sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Was meinst Du, was für ein Weiß das ist ?

MfG. Groszi


----------



## digi03 (25. Oktober 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @digi03,
> habe mir heute die bestellte Farbe von Opel geholt, paßt sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Was meinst Du, was für ein Weiß das ist ?
> 
> MfG. Groszi


Mit dem passenden Weis das wird schon schwieriger. Da würde ich mal zum
freunlichen Lackierer oder auch Maler nebenan gehen. Die haben in der Regel
eine Ral-Farbtabelle. Das sind aufschiebbare Farbtafeln in original Farbton.
Damit kannst du die Farbe ziemlich genau definieren. Ich hatte das mit dem
Antrazit auch so gemacht. Denke aber das du mit dem Weis des aktuellen 
Jahrgangs von Opel schon sehr nah dran bist. 
Was wird den bei dir mit dem Antrazit alles veredellt? ;-)

Un Dada!


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. Oktober 2004)

Habe mir den Lackstift nur für alle Fälle besorgt.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## digi03 (28. Oktober 2004)

Im Bike Market in Berlin gibt es noch einen Blizzard 2004 mit Cantisockel
und IS 2000 in 18,5 Zoll original verpackt!!!!! Schade aber ich habe ja nun schon 
einen und zwei brauche ich dann doch nicht! 
Falls jemand Interesse hat: 03043094512 nach Adam fragen.
Und günstig ist er auch noch. (ärger).


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Oktober 2004)

Diesen Rahmen haben sie mir auch schon mal angeboten. Sollte 749 Euro kosten. 
Leider ein wenig zu klein für mich. Habe meinen Blizzard Rahmen dann bei H&S
in Bonn für 699 bekommen. Aber wirklich verwunderlich, das man überhaupt noch einen 04er bekommt...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. November 2004)

Ein kleines Update: Endlich eine farblich passende Gabel. Der exakt gleiche Farbton wie am Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madze (18. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleines Update: Endlich eine farblich passende Gabel. Der exakt gleiche Farbton wie am Hinterbau.




Für welche Gabel hast Du dich entschieden??


----------



## Catsoft (18. November 2004)

Neid!!!!    

Die Duke Race paßt wirklich perfekt. Bei meinem ELEMENT 70 Ltd. paßt sie leider nicht ganz so gut....


----------



## drul (18. November 2004)

was sind enn das für Reifen? Breite?
die sehen so schön wuchtig aus, so was suche ich auch ...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. November 2004)

Also, die Gabel ist wie schon gesagt wurde eine Duke Race 80mm. Sie hat exakt den selben Farbton wie der Hinterbau, und ist somit die perfekte Gabel. 
Zu den Reifen: Das sind ganz normale Racing Ralph von Schwalbe in 2,1.


----------



## beat (4. Dezember 2004)

Gruezi!

Wollte mal in die Runde der Blizzardianer fragen wie es sich mit den Farbtönen der 2003er- und 2004er-Modelle verhält. Ist der Schwarzton, der beim 2004er ja glaube ich "Rauchgrau" genannt wird, bei beiden Modellen der gleiche? Beim mir vorliegenden 2003er scheint mir das Schwarz eher nicht so glänzend und gräulich wie auf den Fotos in Nihil's Galerie.

Gruß
beat


----------



## Deleted9832 (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
genauso ist es. Das 2003 ist matt schwarz und das 2004 ist rauchgrau, glänzend anthrazit.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. Dezember 2004)

Beim 04er ist der dunkle Ton eher anthrazit und der komplette Lack glänzend. Beim 03er Blizzard erscheint mir der Lack eher seidenmatt und der dunkle Farbton als schwarz. Ich kann dies jedoch nicht verlässlich sagen, da ich ein 03er auch nur von diversen Fotos her kenne.


----------



## beat (4. Dezember 2004)

Jupp, vielen Dank Jungs!
Das bestätigt meine Eindrücke. Dann passt die Duke Race wohl leider nicht so optimal vom Farbton her zum 2003er - schade! Schöne Gabel. Vielleicht wird es dann die Duke mit Travel-Verstellung in ganz Schwarz. Ne MX Comp wäre eigentlich meine erste Wahl, aber da scheint sich abzuzeichnen, dass diese derzeit noch nicht HS33-tauglich sein könnte, und Marzocchi erst ab ca. März Abhilfe schaffen will/kann. So lange würde ich dann aber auch nicht warten wollen. Naja, wenn's Bike fertig ist werd ich's posten  !

Grüße
beat


----------



## Deleted9832 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
es ist vollbracht. Einige Änderungen werden noch vorgenommen. Gewicht ehrliche 12200 gramm. Nicht besonders leicht aber dafür robust, eben ein  Sorglosbike. Schönere Bilder folgen demnächst.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Musicman (6. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Bike    
Nur die Quali vom Foto...  

Edit: Nehm alles zurück, in deiner Gallerie ist alles einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (7. Dezember 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> es ist vollbracht



schönes bike   

willkommen bei den blizzardianer


----------



## Deleted9832 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
irgentwie klappt es nicht, daß Foto in voller Größe aus der Galerie hier darzustellen.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (7. Dezember 2004)

Geht doch.


----------



## digi03 (21. Dezember 2004)

So habe mal ein paar  kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen.

Andere Gabel,
Sattel,
          Vorbau,
          Barends
          Pedale.

Größeres Bild in der Fotogalerie

Un Dada


----------



## Deleted9832 (22. Dezember 2004)

@digi03,

perfekt bis auf den aufgesetzten Spacer. Ist aber halt Geschmacksache.  
Gruss. Groszi


----------



## clemson (22. Dezember 2004)

sehr sehr fein.....
werde mich dann wohl auch langsam an den aufbau meines  blizzard  machen,
rahmen ist scho da, 690 , race face deus steuersatz auch schon rf signature xc innenlager und rf evolve cx isis haben wir auch scho.....

fehlt nur noch der rest   

aber man willl ja langsam genießen   
und der winter dauert ja noch a wengerl....

aber sehr feiner thread um seinen appetit zu stärken


----------



## digi03 (22. Dezember 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @digi03,
> 
> perfekt bis auf den aufgesetzten Spacer. Ist aber halt Geschmacksache.
> Gruss. Groszi


Mit dem Spacer da hast du wohl recht, Groszi. 
Aber ich habe einmal einen Gabelschaft passend abgeschnitten
und bei dem nächsten Rahmen war er dann zu kurz.
Das passiert mir nicht mehr. im übrigen hilft es bei einem
eventuellen Verkauf der Gabel, wenn der Gabelschaft etwas 
länger ist.

Un Dada.


----------



## drul (22. Dezember 2004)

hallo digi03,
wie schwer/leicht ist's?


----------



## digi03 (22. Dezember 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> hallo digi03,
> wie schwer/leicht ist's?


Nachdem ich ich das Gewicht von meinem fetten   Astralkörper von der
Digitalanzeige meine Waage abgezogen habe, bleiben 11,6 kg übrig.
Angesichts der Tatsache, das der Rahmen ja nicht unbeding zu den
Leichtbaurahmen zu zählen ist, eigentlich ein ganz guter Wert. Oder?

un Dada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Dezember 2004)

Meins nach dem letzten Update: Jetzt mit Chris King NoThreadset, RF Deus Vorbau, RF Air Alloy Lenker, RF Turbine Kurbel und Eggbeater Chrome Pedale. Als nächstes folgt eine RF XY Sattelstütze sowie ein Speedneedle.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2004)

Ach ist das schön hier


----------



## Deleted9832 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
würde gerne mal wissen, wer von euch mit ner 100mm Federgabel fährt und was ihr für Fahreindrücke habt.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Martin M (23. Januar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Als nächstes folgt eine RF XY Sattelstütze
> ...


ich hab die xy-0 am blizzard, die passt hervorragend. ich denke, an deinem rad würde auch eher die passen als die normale xy. ist allerdings nicht so "flexy" wie die xy, aber die lange dünne stütze federt ja auch schon sehr gut.




			
				Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> würde gerne mal wissen, wer von euch mit ner 100mm Federgabel fährt und was ihr für Fahreindrücke habt.
> MfG. Groszi


ich hab die o24u in 100mm gekauft, und erstmal montiert. nach kurzer zeit dann auf 80 mm runtergebaut, ist echt besser. 
100mm =475mm
80mm = 455 mm

mit der quake air (70mm / 442mm) fährt sich das blizzard auch noch prima, das ist noch nicht ZU kurz.


----------



## digi03 (23. Januar 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die xy-0 am blizzard, die passt hervorragend. ich denke, an deinem rad würde auch eher die passen als die normale xy. ist allerdings nicht so "flexy" wie die xy, aber die lange dünne stütze federt ja auch schon sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja meine Rede aber guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1704058&postcount=4


----------



## Deleted9832 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
habt recht, mit ner 80mm Gabel ist das Rad wesentlich agiler, trotzdem macht es auch mit ner 100mm Gabel viel Spaß, man sitzt auch komfortabler. Das beste Bike, was ich je gefahren habe. Mittlerweile wurde es auf 12100 gr. abgespeckt. Ich denke mal, 200-300 gr. sind noch drin, aber wen interessiert das wirklich.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. März 2005)

So, um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen , poste ich mal mein Blizzard mit neuen Reifen und Vorbau.


----------



## Deleted9832 (28. März 2005)

Hallo Nihil,
ich kann nichts sehen.........!
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (21. Mai 2005)

Kleines Update: Jetzt mit XTR Naben 2002, 32 Loch und bald mit Syncros Sattelstütze.






MfG.Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (13. Juni 2005)

Da is es wieder........






MfG. Groszi


----------



## Martin M (13. Juni 2005)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Da is es wieder........


Jetzt mal GANZ ehrlich, ich weiß das kann echt wehtun ...
aber ich halte den vorderen Teil um den Lenker herum nicht für wirklich gelungen   

sowie Körbchenpedale und Sattel tun ebenfalls etwas weh.

Aber auch ich habe Räder, die nicht jedem gefallen. Aber mir. Und das ist die Hauptsache. Deshalb: Kopf hoch, solange es Dir gefällt, ist alles ok.


----------



## digi03 (13. Juni 2005)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Da is es wieder........
> 
> 
> 
> MfG. Groszi


Na ja, alles irgend wo noch im (Geschmacks)Rahmen, auch wenn die Körbchen optisch nicht
unbedingt in´s Bild passen. Da sollte man aber die Fahr - und Tretgewohnheiten durchaus gelten lassen.
Aber die Barends am doch recht stark gebogenen Lenker ist dann wohl doch des Guten etwas zu viel, oder.


----------



## Deleted9832 (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,
finde auch, auf dem Bild sieht es nicht so gut aus wie im Original, da wirkt es viel harmonischer.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,
kleines Update: Jetzt mit Race Face Sattelstütze und weißem Vorbau. Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## s.d (14. Januar 2006)

Ja den weißen Vorbau ist wie gamacht für diesen Rahmen jetz wären noch die weißen Kurbeln wie beim Nihil sehr schön wobei die XTR auch sehr gut passt weil du ja nen XTR Umwerfer hast und die XTR von der Form her der RF ja ziemlich ähnlich ist. Aber bei Nihils würde dein Vorbau auch sehr gut passen ein wirklich sehr guter Thread


----------



## Deleted9832 (14. Januar 2006)

Hi s.d,
sehe ich genauso. Bei Nihils würde ich allerdings einen RF 120mm, 5 Grad nehmen, falls es noch einen gibt, ist sportlicher und passt besser zu seinem Bike. Dann wäre es ein absoluter Traum. Mal sehen, was Nihil dazu sagt. Ein anderer Sattel kommt demnächst noch an mein Bike dran.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

